
Scribblenauts Caught Being Accidentally Racist - aliasaria
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/94784-Scribblenauts-Caught-Being-Accidentally-Racist
======
eplanit
No -- it's not them being accidentally racist. It's you misunderstanding
something you read, and _leaping_ to the conclusion that it's racism. This is
a very common reaction, unfortunately, in recent months.

